
Understanding Infrastructure as Code - widdix
https://cloudonaut.io/understanding-infrastructure-as-code/
======
lwander
[Terraform]([https://terraform.io/](https://terraform.io/)) is a great tool
for representing infrastructure as code, plus, it's provider agnostic.

------
zb
The translation into a linear flow of commands is an oversimplification - it
assumes that the graph is a specific type of tree, when in fact any directed
acyclic graph is valid.

Also, I personally find it way more interesting what happens when you update
existing infrastructure, not just deploy new infrastructure, with an arbitrary
dependency graph. But probably that's just me.

Shameless plug: you don't have to use a proprietary cloud! OpenStack provides
the same thing via the Heat project.

------
mentat
Luckily AWS already has CloudFormation is their closing? There's no content
here.

------
ckv428
just use ansible

